# How To Remove Crown On Vostok Amphibia?



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

The minute hand on my Vostok Amphibia has been knocked loose and is now wobbling around freely. I figure all I have to do is press it back into place, but the problem is getting at it. I've _never_ before dissasembled a watch beyond taking the back off and have no idea what I am doing. It looks like i'm going to have to pull the crown out to remove the movement. This is what it looks like: (not the watch with the problem, but its the same movement)










Does anyone know how to pull out the crown on this thing?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi there

You need to unscrew the crown and pull it out to the hand setting position then you need to depress the crown release and pull the crown at the same time. The crown release in the picture you provided is the little depression below and to the left of the screw by the stem, I've arrowed the release on the picture you provided. I use a pin to press down on the release, be sure to press gently as it doesn't move much and it's quite easy to damage the watch if you push too hard. Refitting is pretty much a reversal of removal, but you may have to turn the stem to get it into the watch mechanism correctly. Whatever you do don't force the stem and crown in as that's sure to damage the watch - I know because I've done it


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I know because I've done it


So have I







.

Good luck madman







.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, i just tried it and all went well. Looks like I won't be needing a new beater afterall! Now if I could only fix the face and bezel...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Same dial as the Vostok I gave PG.The green is lume.Try a damp cotton bud,it should remove some of the marking,it did with mine.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

The green stuff is lume?!? I guess the watch must have been waterlogged at some point (the magnetic shield _is_ somewhat corroded). I always thought the green stain-thing was supposed to be there!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is lume,mine was exactly the same,I got a lot of it off with mild soap water and a cotton bud,still see it though.Have a look in PG's gallery and you will see mine(Paul's)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Alex, still one of my favorites!


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I took a shot at cleaning it. Very very slow going. I gave up after getting it about 2/3rds off.

Anyone know if its possible to remove the bezel?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The bezel comes off quite easily. Put a sharpe strong knife blade (I use a pen knife) inbetween the case and bezel and rock, the bezel should pop off.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't lose the retaining spring though,and try not bend it when removing the bezel.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

................can't you just sense Roy squirming in his boots at all this!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it's pretty good that we're prepared to get involved - it saves us a bit of dosh and gives us a bit more insight into some thing we find interesting - I think it's good to get involved. Of course it could all go pear-shaped and end in tears
















If you think that using pins and pen knives (though I use a stanley knife blade because it's thin & easier to get under the bezel) causes Roy to squirm you should see me using the vice to refit the bezel


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> ................can't you just sense Roy squirming in his boots at all this!!!


 Yep Griff,

Please don't tell him I refitted a pressure fit watch back by standing on it.









He'll never speak to me again.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Never thought of standing on them!







Hope you wern't wearing your stilleto's!

I usually use a 2lb lump hammer!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No stilletos this time.









I just don't have a vice (although, I do have vices).


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

All my vices are overshadowed by my qualities.


----------

